# Help with "dead" engine



## Tom G. (Aug 2, 2012)

I need some advice on trouble shooting. I just bought a Bachmann DCC Equipped GP-35 off of ebay. The seller, who has a reputable record, says that it was running fine. However, when I received it and placed it on my layout I couldn't get it to work. 

Here's some of the basics:
1.) Tried the engine on DC... no response. No engine noise, no lights.
2.) Tried the engine on the Bachmann Command Control DCC, address #3. Again, nothing.
3.) No visible damage to the engine or packaging. In fact, it was very well packed in the shipping box.
4.) Opened the engine up, no detached wires, or broken solder connections.
5.) Gears are well lubed, and wheels are free of corrosion or oxidation.
6.) Trucks are in good shape, and wire seem to be connected. I hesitate to disassemble it further.

I've got to believe it's an electrical issue, as when I place the engine on the track (either DC or DCC) there is no response. No noise. No light. No hum. No indication that it is receiving power.

I can return it for a refund, and only be out the shipping cost, but my real preference is to solve the problem and get it running. That's the stubborn engineer in me.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....:thumbsup:

Have you pulled out a multimeter and checked eack contact point, from the wheels all the way thru to the chip? Usually, going from the wheels to the frame is enough but sometimes it requires tracing out each point.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If it's a used unit,wich I suspect,it has likely had it's adress changed and possibly had analog mode disabled (wich I do).The previous user may have set an adress other than the unit number,so that if you can't read the decoder you have no way to find it unless the seller tells you.This failing,try a reset.Most decoders will reset with CV8=8...I don't know about Bachmann'sOEM decoders.


----------



## Tom G. (Aug 2, 2012)

*feedback*

Shaygetz - No, I didn't have a multimeter at home. I'll bring one home from work tonight and check it out.

Brakeman Jake - Interesting. I hadn't considered the analog mode being disabled. That would make sense. I'll try to reset the decoder and see if that works.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a problem on a Bachmann unit I was servicing. I took it apart, cleaned and lubed it and re-assembled - DEAD. I went through everything I could think of - Still DEAD. Ended up figuring out that the wheels that pick-up the power are inserted into a power isolated axle and that one pair of the wheels had moved inward on the axle and were touching each other inside (causing a short between the +/- rails.)


----------



## genethehat (Oct 20, 2012)

*Trouble shootin*



Tom G. said:


> I need some advice on trouble shooting. I just bought a Bachmann DCC Equipped GP-35 off of ebay. The seller, who has a reputable record, says that it was running fine. However, when I received it and placed it on my layout I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Here's some of the basics:
> 1.) Tried the engine on DC... no response. No engine noise, no lights.
> ...


Look at the connection between the track & power. Had a similer problem with a new loco. Bad connection Repluged worked great


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The post dates back to august...most likely problem solved...OP didn't care to let us know............


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Could be....

This is a good thread though. I'll add my .02 to it.

When that happens to me, I pop the shell off, if DCC, then I remove the chip, and then touch the wire leads from an analog transformer to the brush leads on the motor. If the motor comes to life, then I know the problem is between the wheels and the motor. 

I have come across motors that were locked up due to non compatable lube causing corrosion on the armature bearings.


----------

